# LRCC - Basic Cloud Storage increased to 120GB



## MarkNicholas (Dec 7, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10 pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 1.0.1

LRCC tells me I now have 120GB Cloud storage instead of the previous 20GB. Was this officially announced ?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you have the Photography Plan or the All Apps plan?
When you say Lightroom CC do you mean, Lightroom CC, Lightroom Classic CC or the product formerly known as Lightroom (CC2015/6.x)?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 7, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> Do you have the Photography Plan or the All Apps plan?
> When you say Lightroom CC do you mean, Lightroom CC, Lightroom Classic CC or the product formerly known as Lightroom (CC2015/6.x)?


 lrcc 1.0.1. I have the photography plan.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 7, 2017)

If you have the Lightroom CC 1.x version and the Photography Plan, you should have 20 GB. 
FAQ | Creative Cloud Photography plans
See #2 and #3


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes Rikk I realise that. That is why I posted. However, all my apps are indicating I now have 120GB.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 7, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> Yes Rikk I realise that. That is why I posted. However, all my apps are indicating I now have 120GB.


Don't tell anyone!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 8, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Don't tell anyone!


Ok I will keep it quiet.....


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 8, 2017)

ROFL.


----------

